# Livery or fields for sale/rent around Callander



## HeyMich (29 October 2015)

Hi,
I'm not sure if anyone can help... I'm looking for somewhere to keep an easy, low maintenance, stay-out-all-year type horse in Callander or nearby. 
I've spoken to Tor Beag and Rednock and they're full, and haven't heard back from Balachalan... Anyone got any other ideas/contacts?
Many thanks,
Mich x


----------



## Midlifecrisis (30 October 2015)

Is just outside Doune too far away?


----------



## HeyMich (30 October 2015)

Hi, Doune would be fine I think. Do you know of somewhere? Thanks xx


----------



## Midlifecrisis (30 October 2015)

Craigarnhall livery have a space - not out 24/7 tho - all horses in at night now. Keir and Cawdor estate office can put you in touch with yard manager I should think.


----------



## HeyMich (30 October 2015)

Ok, thanks. Craigarnhall might be a bit too far but it's good to know they have space. I'll call them over the weekend. Cheers xx


----------

